
Amazon Cloud Drive: Prime Photos - bound008
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/primephotos/ref=cd_gw_takeover?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-hero-1&pf_rd_r=1REBW79T275REKAZCZFN&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1967107642&pf_rd_i=desktop
======
edbyrne
Per GB it's 4c - and S3 is 3c - I wonder why? Maybe internally Amazon teams
have to pay for S3 so the 1c is Cloud Drives margin...

